
Video Gaming Becomes a Scholarship Sport at University of Utah - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-05/video-gaming-becomes-a-scholarship-sport-at-university-of-utah
======
aanm1988
Is this happening under the NCAA?

If so, why would a top player want to do this? You can compete in pro without
completing school, and you can likely make enough to cover the cost of school
just by playing. So why put yourself through NCAA rules. I'm just guessing
that something like playing for money on Twitch streams is probably forbidden.

Of course I don't like the NCAA in general.

